# Coconut Oil as zipper lubricant



## utrafter (Aug 10, 2013)

Any of you hippie dippy au naturale kayakers use coconut oil as a lubricant for you drysuit zippers, watershed seals, etc? Anybody know of any reason why you wouldnt want to do this?


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

Use chapstick. Seriously.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...962&ei=dfhPU_HGCYKh2gWXoIGgAQ&ved=0CGkQpiswAA

$7 online. Easy. I've had my stick of wax for 5 seasons and lend it out to all my friends. It's not like you are replacing this every week.


----------



## utrafter (Aug 10, 2013)

Come on guys havent you read the studies?! Chapstick is an addictive substance and dont you know you shouldnt buy in to the mainstream ideals! But seriously all kidding aside ive got a stick of the zipper wax im just wondering if anyone has ever thought of using coconut oil as an alternative... I hear the stuff is a pretty good skin moisturizer and alternative for hair conditioner too so you can look all dapper dan while floating on the river. If youre in to that stuff...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

*lube is lube*

Oil, wax, water, just as long as the zipper is wet and lubed during operation you should be fine. I watched a man rip the zipper on a drysuit trying to unzip it when it dry and lacking lube. 

Happy lubricated drysuit zipping folks.


----------



## ragdoll (Jun 13, 2012)

utrafter said:


> Come on guys havent you read the studies?! Chapstick is an addictive substance and dont you know you shouldnt buy in to the mainstream ideals! But seriously all kidding aside ive got a stick of the zipper wax im just wondering if anyone has ever thought of using coconut oil as an alternative... I hear the stuff is a pretty good skin moisturizer and alternative for hair conditioner too so you can look all dapper dan while floating on the river. If youre in to that stuff...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Kayaking is more addictive!  Coconut oil? seems messy and I can't imagine that it would work any better than feminine Lubercunt.  I think it would wash off with water. I'd go with chapstick.


----------



## skixc (May 16, 2009)

*RODENT ATTRACTANT*

COCONUT OIL SURE SMELLS NICE. ANY BEARS, RINGTAIL CATS OR RODENTS WHERE YOU BOAT? MAYBE NOT THE BEST PLAN.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

skixc said:


> COCONUT OIL SURE SMELLS NICE. ANY BEARS, RINGTAIL CATS OR RODENTS WHERE YOU BOAT? MAYBE NOT THE BEST PLAN.


Someone needs to set a tube of chapstick out in a mouse friendly garage and report back. I'm betting it is not a mouse repellent.


----------



## utrafter (Aug 10, 2013)

Im thinking of bottling my own sweat that collects in said drysuit and using that as a lubricant for the zipper and gaskets. That way no furry woodland creature wants anything to do with it. Maybe I could even go commercial with the idea. Anyone willing to buy??


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

Old school Sex Wax. 

Or candle wax if you're a non-consumer.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

303 Protectant works good too!


----------



## gdtrfb8 (Sep 11, 2013)

utrafter said:


> hippie dippy au naturale kayaker


I probably qualify, and being a bit of a health-nut, I eat coconut oil daily. I have used it around the house to cure creaky door hinges and the like. I felt a bit strange applying coconut oil to my door, but whatever, plus it worked great! The stuff is antimocrobial, antiviral, and antifungal, so nothing will grow on it. It's also very hydrophobic, so it shouldn't immediately wash off in the water. One possible issue could be with it melting. The melting point is quite low (like 76F), so if you have it in the car, or the sun warms it up, it could simply melt off, possibly getting messy and impacting the suit's breathability.

My first drysuit (custom Kokatat Icon) should arrive next week. I'll probably be going with Zip Tech just to be safe, but if you give the Coconut Oil a shot and it works well, let us know.


----------

